# BodyTech Whey Protein for a 14 year old?



## kpwrestler4 (Jul 28, 2010)

Alright, so I went to the Vitamin Shop last week and bought the Bodytech whey protein because it looked pretty good and it was pretty cheap. I've seen great gains with it so far, my pecs are noticeably bigger and my lats have grown quite a bit. But lately I've been feeling bloated and my weight has been fluctuating a lot. Before I started using I was 127lbs, then the next day I was 134lbs, then down to 129lbs, and today I weighed in a 132, even after getting all the fluids out of me. Can anyone tell me what they thinks happening?


----------



## acs2653 (Jul 28, 2010)

kpwrestler4 said:


> Alright, so I went to the Vitamin Shop last week and bought the Bodytech whey protein because it looked pretty good and it was pretty cheap. I've seen great gains with it so far, my pecs are noticeably bigger and my lats have grown quite a bit. But lately I've been feeling bloated and my weight has been fluctuating a lot. Before I started using I was 127lbs, then the next day I was 134lbs, then down to 129lbs, and today I weighed in a 132, even after getting all the fluids out of me. Can anyone tell me what they thinks happening?





Hey kid you are only 14 you should not be worrying about your weight. you have a lot of hormones running through your body at that age, and can cause you to retain water, or loose it. I would not even worry about using a whey product because more than likely you are getting bigger just by being in the gym. Testosterone at that age is going crazy in the body and one could start getting bigger just by looking at weights! lol

I see that you are a wrestler. If you weigh 127, wouldn't you want to wrestle at 125? I know that it is off season, but to get up to 135-140 with decent muscle would be hard to do and cut down to 130-135 during season would throw away all your gains. I would stick to lifting hard and eating healthy. I was a small 160 pounder my junior year of high school because I cut from 180, but my senior year I was a huge 160 pounder because when the off season rolled around I just ate properly, trained, and worked hard. 
This is just my .02 cents. you can take it or leave it


----------



## Arra (Jul 28, 2010)

If you aren't using a weighted scale it could be as simple as taking a shower x minutes beforehand.

Also, check your sodium intake.


----------



## Deeznuts (Jul 28, 2010)

Water weight fluctuates SEVERLY! This is based on time of day, temperature, nutrition, sodium, water intake, etc. Don't stress about it my friend. 

And there's no harm in taking a protein powder at your age, just make sure you're using it as a SUPPLEMENT and still getting your REAL foods in. If weight gain is your goal, large quantities of nutrient dense food is the secret to packing it on.


----------



## kpwrestler4 (Jul 28, 2010)

Deeznuts said:


> Water weight fluctuates SEVERLY! This is based on time of day, temperature, nutrition, sodium, water intake, etc. Don't stress about it my friend.
> 
> And there's no harm in taking a protein powder at your age, just make sure you're using it as a SUPPLEMENT and still getting your REAL foods in. If weight gain is your goal, large quantities of nutrient dense food is the secret to packing it on.



Yes, my diet is good for my age. This is my basic diet:

Breakfast:
3 Egg Omelet with ham, mushrooms, peppers and cheese
A huge bowl of organic oatmeal
1% milk


Lunch:
Whey Protein Shake
Banana
Natural Peanut Butter on Wheat Bread


Dinner:
5 skinless chicken tenders
Some whole wheat pasta, no sauce


Before bed: 
Whey mixed with 1% milk
Peanut butter on Wheat


----------

